
SBFT: A Scalable Decentralized Trust Infrastructure for Blockchains - scottlf
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.01626
======
kang
"Permissioned" ledgers have existed and failed many times before the invention
of bitcoin. This is not decentralized. None of the BFT protocols are.

~~~
wmf
You can combine BFT with dPOS for full decentralization.

~~~
nosuchthing
dPOS for full decentralization.

Any form of Proof of Stake isn't really decentralized, often as a result of a
single or small group of users who have minted the entire supply. Other users
are then expected to purchase the supply rather than generate it themselves.
The sale price on exchanges is often spoofed due to the nature of the low
liquidity and ease of wash trading.

------
kodablah
Is there any code available to replicate these findings? I couldn't find a
link in the PDF, only other repo refs e.g. the relic lib they used.

